# Fancy a meet-up??



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

It's been over a month since our Tyke meet up, but all of you unlucky enough to be born OUTSIDE of Gods own county might like a get together !

What about Gusto on Tomb of the Kings Road on Saturday 29th September at 1pm. ??

Let me know if you fancy it.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> It's been over a month since our Tyke meet up, but all of you unlucky enough to be born OUTSIDE of Gods own county might like a get together !
> 
> What about Gusto on Tomb of the Kings Road on Saturday 29th September at 1pm. ??
> 
> Let me know if you fancy it.


It's absolutely typical you are planning a get together the week before we arrive, Geraldine. I am not taking it personally but ...

Coming as I do from the North, I always considered Yorkshire to be almost in the Midlands (ducks head below the parapet), but will look forward to meeting like-minded souls once we have landed. But perhaps having lived in the South-east of England most of my adult life has softened me.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Put us down for it Geraldine


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We'll pencil this one in and confirm nearer the time.

By the way I think the restaurant is called Gustoso.

Pete


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Put us down for it Geraldine


Put us darn from 20Jan/Feb2 whooooooooooo:clap2::whip:


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Put us on the list please Geraldine.:clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> We'll pencil this one in and confirm nearer the time.
> 
> By the way I think the restaurant is called Gustoso.
> 
> Pete


Yes, you are right, I did try to edit and put a link to the eatery, but not sure where that has gone to


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> It's absolutely typical you are planning a get together the week before we arrive, Geraldine. I am not taking it personally but ...
> 
> Coming as I do from the North, I always considered Yorkshire to be almost in the Midlands (ducks head below the parapet), but will look forward to meeting like-minded souls once we have landed. But perhaps having lived in the South-east of England most of my adult life has softened me.


Sorry about the date, but trying to gauge it to p'haps get a Christmas date organised.

Yeah, living in the Sarff does make you soft in the head I 
imagine..... :behindsofa:!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Sorry about the date, but trying to gauge it to p'haps get a Christmas date organised.
> 
> Yeah, living in the Sarff does make you soft in the head I
> imagine..... :behindsofa:!!


Yeah and living in the Sarff makes folks talk funny too


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Yeah and living in the Sarff makes folks talk funny too


I take exception to that comment. Coming from Northumberland my grandmother always ensured that, for the sake of propriety, I was not to talk like the boys in the village. On asking her why, at the tender age of seven, she explained that it just would not do, as your father owns the village!

Of such tender memories are our childhoods laced. But I must admit on my very, very rare trips back to the north, I am always struck by how "folks talk funny", and how b****y cold it is up there.

But "Prejudiced, moi" - of course not, and I wouldn't dare as it would appear that every other expat in Cyprus comes from Yorkshire. :confused2:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> I take exception to that comment. Coming from Northumberland my grandmother always ensured that, for the sake of propriety, I was not to talk like the boys in the village. On asking her why, at the tender age of seven, she explained that it just would not do, as your father owns the village!
> 
> Of such tender memories are our childhoods laced. But I must admit on my very, very rare trips back to the north, I am always struck by how "folks talk funny", and how b****y cold it is up there.
> 
> But "Prejudiced, moi" - of course not, and I wouldn't dare as it would appear that every other expat in Cyprus comes from Yorkshire. :confused2:


We've certainly met a few but the biggest group among our friends come from Scotland!!

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> We've certainly met a few but the biggest group among our friends come from Scotland!!
> 
> Pete


Thats hardly surprising as its even colder and wetter up there than in Yorkshire


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> I take exception to that comment. Coming from Northumberland my grandmother always ensured that, for the sake of propriety, I was not to talk like the boys in the village. On asking her why, at the tender age of seven, she explained that it just would not do, as your father owns the village!
> 
> Of such tender memories are our childhoods laced. But I must admit on my very, very rare trips back to the north, I am always struck by how "folks talk funny", and how b****y cold it is up there.
> 
> But "Prejudiced, moi" - of course not, and I wouldn't dare as it would appear that every other expat in Cyprus comes from Yorkshire. :confused2:


You have to be made of stern stuff to live in Tyke Land, breaking the ice to get washed outside, just to toughen you up, eating Yorkshire Pudds at every meal, but nay Mr Wilks, hang on, talk funny? where is 'Sarff' in the dictionary:confused2:

Look at all the medal winners we produced at the Olympics, strong characters:clap2:


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We are "Maybe's" and will confirm nearer the time if that's OK.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Put us down for it Geraldine


Done!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam n Dave said:


> We are "Maybe's" and will confirm nearer the time if that's OK.


Yes, that's fine.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> We'll pencil this one in and confirm nearer the time.
> 
> By the way I think the restaurant is called Gustoso.
> 
> Pete


That's fine.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

terry&jane said:


> Put us on the list please Geraldine.:clap2:


Done!


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> It's been over a month since our Tyke meet up, but all of you unlucky enough to be born OUTSIDE of Gods own county might like a get together !
> 
> What about Gusto on Tomb of the Kings Road on Saturday 29th September at 1pm. ??
> 
> Let me know if you fancy it.


Pencil me in please as not sure if thats when i got visitors coming over or not and will confirm when i know


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Count me in cocker


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

leesa13 said:


> Count me in cocker


Your name was first on the list matey!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Your name was first on the list matey!


Oy!!!! Thats favouritism:boxing:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Oy!!!! Thats favouritism:boxing:


only because i shall be taxi-ing and didn't want to fill my car up before I had the dead certs in!:car:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> only because i shall be taxi-ing and didn't want to fill my car up before I had the dead certs in!:car:


DEAD certs? eeekkk. You bringing a load of dead bodies to the meet up?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> DEAD certs? eeekkk. You bringing a load of dead bodies to the meet up?


Aye from the neck down! Well, I can only speak for myself, of course


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> It's been over a month since our Tyke meet up, but all of you unlucky enough to be born OUTSIDE of Gods own county might like a get together !
> 
> What about Gusto on Tomb of the Kings Road on Saturday 29th September at 1pm. ??
> 
> Let me know if you fancy it.


Any more takers ? We have around 14 at the moment.:clap2:


----------



## Boltongirl (Jun 2, 2012)

*Meet up*

We are moving to Cyprus next Wednesday and will be living near Pegeia. Could we join your get together on the 29th. (That is - if our car has arrived from GB when it should) We are one Yorkshire man & one Lancashire woman.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Boltongirl said:


> We are moving to Cyprus next Wednesday and will be living near Pegeia. Could we join your get together on the 29th. (That is - if our car has arrived from GB when it should) We are one Yorkshire man & one Lancashire woman.


Of course. !!!:welcome:

At the moment we have 16 for our meet up and that includes the'maybe's'. The venue is on Tomb of the Kings Rd, left hand side coming from Peyia.

See you there.:clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Boltongirl said:


> We are moving to Cyprus next Wednesday and will be living near Pegeia. Could we join your get together on the 29th. (That is - if our car has arrived from GB when it should) We are one Yorkshire man & one Lancashire woman.


All forum members are welcome and as your hubby is a Yorkshireman you are also welcome to come to Tykes club meetings


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Of course. !!!:welcome:
> 
> At the moment we have 16 for our meet up and that includes the'maybe's'. The venue is on Tomb of the Kings Rd, left hand side coming from Peyia.
> 
> See you there.:clap2:


Gustoso is now booked for Saturday 29th Sept @1pm. 

Can you 'maybe's' confirm if poss please?. There are 18 of us, including you.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I hope you all have a lovely time without us. Geraldine, we are devastated you did not postpone this until after our arrival. We shall look forward to the next one to put names to faces.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> I hope you all have a lovely time without us. Geraldine, we are devastated you did not postpone this until after our arrival. We shall look forward to the next one to put names to faces.


There will be more..in fact, we may just have one to welcome you


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> There will be more..in fact, we may just have one to welcome you


Oh I thought that was meant to be a secret. I hope the venue is large enough


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Regrettably Sylvi and I cannot attend as my surgeon feels the need to make a further excursion into my body on the 27th.

I'd much prefer to be with you!

Have a great time.

Pete


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> Regrettably Sylvi and I cannot attend as my surgeon feels the need to make a further excursion into my body on the 27th.
> 
> I'd much prefer to be with you!
> 
> ...


That's a shame, that you can't come, I mean, not that you are having an op.... good luck with it.

Next time p'haps, when we welcome Bexhills finest.


----------



## Boltongirl (Jun 2, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Gustoso is now booked for Saturday 29th Sept @1pm.
> 
> Can you 'maybe's' confirm if poss please?. There are 18 of us, including you.


Not sure whether we are down as a maybe as we were unsure of our car situation. Am pleased to report we have our car (and now have it registered on CY plate) so can join the meet up.  Look forward to meeting you all


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Oh I thought that was meant to be a secret. I hope the venue is large enough


That depends how many you can fit in your house


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Regrettably Sylvi and I cannot attend as my surgeon feels the need to make a further excursion into my body on the 27th.
> 
> I'd much prefer to be with you!
> 
> ...


I hope everything goes Ok for you Pete. We'll look forward to meeting you next time perhpas.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Boltongirl said:


> Not sure whether we are down as a maybe as we were unsure of our car situation. Am pleased to report we have our car (and now have it registered on CY plate) so can join the meet up.  Look forward to meeting you all


Thats brill We'll look forward to meeting you:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Many thanks for your good wishes, I appreciate it.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> That depends how many you can fit in your house


And I thought we were all coming to Konia ... Oh well, another dream bites the dust.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Boltongirl said:


> Not sure whether we are down as a maybe as we were unsure of our car situation. Am pleased to report we have our car (and now have it registered on CY plate) so can join the meet up.  Look forward to meeting you all


That's great, yes, you were down as a 'maybe'.

Thanks for letting me know, see you there, it is booked under the name of Geri. (as in geriactric!)


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We hope all goes well Pete and are looking forward to meeting the rest of you.

Do we need to wear a red rose or carry a newspaper to identify ourselves.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> We hope all goes well Pete and are looking forward to meeting the rest of you.
> 
> Do we need to wear a red rose or carry a newspaper to identify ourselves.


I wonder how people will seem on first appearance when the only knowledge one has of them is what and how they post on this forum. I have all these preconceptions in my mind and wonder what people are really like. Only time will tell.

I almost feel I ought to wire some money to the moderators to get the first round in, but that might be a bit presumptuous of me.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> I wonder how people will seem on first appearance when the only knowledge one has of them is what and how they post on this forum. I have all these preconceptions in my mind and wonder what people are really like. Only time will tell.
> 
> I almost feel I ought to wire some money to the moderators to get the first round in, but that might be a bit presumptuous of me.


From my experience the first thing you notice is how old they all are.

The second is that they're the same age as you!!!!

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Now that thought never occurred to me. When I look in the mirror I see this virile, muscular, mature, erudite character. So perhaps I should have gone to Specsavers?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Now that thought never occurred to me. When I look in the mirror I see this virile, muscular, mature, erudite character. So perhaps I should have gone to Specsavers?


A similar situation to this:










Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I can't see her pecs and abs so can't really make a comparison. I actually do between one and a half to two hours a day in the gym, six days a week. That's for health reasons but my wife has accused me of glancing in the mirror in the bathroom on one too many occasions. You just can't win.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Now that thought never occurred to me. When I look in the mirror I see this virile, muscular, mature, erudite character. So perhaps I should have gone to Specsavers?


When I look in the mirror I see my gran


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> When I look in the mirror I see my gran


And I see my grans gran


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Two more fantasies bite the dust.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> Two more fantasies bite the dust.


Don't worry, we are expecting an older version of Brad Pitt from you.......


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Geraldine said:


> Don't worry, we are expecting an older version of Brad Pitt from you.......



He's not coming though, the feeble excuse is that he will be in the UK.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I now feel persecuted and I've only just got up. The sunshine has disappeared and it is wet and windy, and I want to be in Cyprus.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam n Dave said:


> He's not coming though, the feeble excuse is that he will be in the UK.


Yeah, you'd think if he was that keen to meet us he would have taken an earlier flight.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

If we had won the lottery last night, we would have been on the first available flight. Now that almost everything is done prior to the move, the waiting is driving my wife mad. Impatient ... not really ... but we are ready to go. Roll on 9th October.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Gustoso is now booked for Saturday 29th Sept @1pm.
> 
> Can you 'maybe's' confirm if poss please?. There are 18 of us, including you.


Hi
There will be 2 of us coming. We will be relying on the buses so hopefully we wont get stranded in Paphos if we dont get back to the station in time


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

It's a 1pm kick off so you should make it back before the last bus.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> It's a 1pm kick off so you should make it back before the last bus.


hope so as need to get to the karvella station


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

kim1967 said:


> Hi
> There will be 2 of us coming. We will be relying on the buses so hopefully we wont get stranded in Paphos if we dont get back to the station in time


Thanks for that, there will be 17 of us so not a bad turn out.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Just thought that I'd give this thread a little leg up as I have a terrible memory and the 29th is nearly here.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, see you tomorrow at 1pm at Gustoso.

One thing we know, the weather will be good.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

In absentia, we both hope you have a great time.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I do hope that you are all planing to take lots of photographs and video of this momentous occasion - especially to record the expected outrageous behaviour of the usual suspects. We shall be thinking of you all.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*A great time was had by all*

Wonderful company, wonderful food. Definitely a place I will be going to again.

Some piccies for everyone to see to see. 
The last piccie is is just for MacManiac to see what my gran and Geraldines grans gran looked like.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

I agree it was great afternoon, I did mention Mcm's text and a couple of people wondered what the weather is like in Bexhill. In Paphos it was lovely.

Just going to have a snooze now.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam n Dave said:


> I agree it was great afternoon, I did mention Mcm's text and a couple of people wondered what the weather is like in Bexhill. In Paphos it was lovely.
> 
> Just going to have a snooze now.


I'm just gonna walk the dogs to get some of that amazing food off ! 

A lovely afternoon. :clap2:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> I agree it was great afternoon, I did mention Mcm's text and a couple of people wondered what the weather is like in Bexhill. In Paphos it was lovely.
> 
> Just going to have a snooze now.


Ironically the sun was shining from a cloudless sky and we spent most of the day relaxing on the balcony, aided by a glass or two in honour of your get-together. We are so glad it was a great success and well done the Granny and the Granny's Granny for being up so late. Why am I not surprised that Dave is heading for a snooze ...


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Good weather,good food, good company what more could you ask for.
Nice to put faces to names and have a good chat and laugh.
Need a few lengths of the pool though to work off all those calories.
Looking forward to the next meet up.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Wonderful company, wonderful food. Definitely a place I will be going to again.
> 
> Some piccies for everyone to see to see.
> The last piccie is is just for MacManiac to see what my gran and Geraldines grans gran looked like.


Ricky & I had a fab time and will definately also be going back there. Was nice to meet everyone and hope we all do it again soon. Thanks to those who organised it :clap2:


----------



## Maricha (Jul 18, 2012)

We just arrived late this tuesday and haven't been in balance to see this post... Anyway, you might all scare the hell out of me with all your accents  and make me feel that my English is no good even though I know my English is fantastic for a Viking :whoo:

It looks like you all had a great time. We are also looking for a meetup with Nordic ppl for our kids to join in playgroups. Unfortunately they don't speak English - yet! And they need some freetime play with similar language like Danish.

Might see you next time 

/Pia


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You obviously all had a good time and a far better time than I had! I'm back home now after a week in hospital feeling slightly worse than delicate. I look forward to the next meet-up and meeting you all.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> You obviously all had a good time and a far better time than I had! I'm back home now after a week in hospital feeling slightly worse than delicate. I look forward to the next meet-up and meeting you all.
> 
> Pete


The forum has not been the same without you, Pete. I'm glad you are back in the land of the living. Hope the delicate state is soon over.


----------

